# This time, the Packers win!



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Wings again, with chicken breasts, the Packers win, the 'Boys are losing, and a Vegas Robaina Unicos to top it all off. Note the "top secret" sauce...

I wish all you guys were here...


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

dude this is awesome for sure.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

What's the dog looking at?
Never seen either of those beers, might have to work a trade. I like a good IPA. Wings look kick-ass, not to mention the stogie. enjoy


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

mmmmm chicken 

forget the stick look at that chicken mmmmmmm


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

canney said:


> What's the dog looking at?
> Never seen either of those beers, might have to work a trade. I like a good IPA. Wings look kick-ass, not to mention the stogie. enjoy


A squirrel behind me in the tree. Both beers were/are great. Not as hoppy as I expected, but very good nonetheless.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wil, you are like my hero dude! Wonderful stuff there!! Where in the helsinki, did you get those beers? Awesome, simply awesome! 

CD


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> A squirrel behind me in the tree. Both beers were/are great. Not as hoppy as I expected, but very good nonetheless.


I was talking about the other dog :biggrin: Looks like your wife is twisting one up.:whoohoo:


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

canney said:


> I was talking about the other dog :biggrin: Looks like your wife is twisting one up.:whoohoo:


What is she rolling??? Am I invited next time??? Wings, football, smoke, smokes, beers, damn!!!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sweet combo...love those Unicos, and the Pack!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

canney said:


> I was talking about the other dog :biggrin: Looks like your wife is twisting one up.:whoohoo:


Just what I said-_a squirrel in the tree _:helloooo: She does twist up her own...nothing goes better with some good beer and wings than rolling your own...tobacco...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Damn boy, you were laid back today.
Got your girl burning down a fattie. Dogs a coolin out.
Looks like the perfect day.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like it was a great day!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wish I were there too!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice looking Chic---ken -- and twisting up a Fatty too! That Vegas Robaina Unicos looks tasty---Ummmmmmmmm! washing everything down with a nice beer. Nice day for a cook out--- I had to work!


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

That's it, Wil, between this one and the last one you did, you have officially inspired my plans for the very first weekend I am back in the land of the free... I may only get two weekends of regular-season football, and I intend to make the best of it!

Now I must find a way to figure out the ingredients to your "top secret" sauce...


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

genettim said:


> That's it, Wil, between this one and the last one you did, you have officially inspired my plans for the very first weekend I am back in the land of the free... I may only get two weekends of regular-season football, and I intend to make the best of it!
> 
> Now I must find a way to figure out the ingredients to your "top secret" sauce...


If you stop by VA on the way to Florida, I can grill some and you can taste it yourself - pretty easy to figure out...maybe!


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

On the way? Ha, I'm pretty sure my mother would disown me if I went someplace before I came to FL.... not to mention my girlfriend... she'd probably have me sleeping in the backyard if I chose wings over her!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Man, we totally have to hang out...


----------

